# BB Fall Classic Oct 3rd $1k for 1st! Benefit tourney Lanier



## bayoubetty (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi y'all! This year I'm taking things in a little different direction for the annual Bayou Betty Fall Classic tourney. I am teaming up with The Center for Children & Young Adults. They are a nonprofit organization that takes care of homeless children 12-20 years old.

At the moment we have a guaranteed $1K for first place prize. Money prizes paid 1st-5th. (it will depend in the exact number of boats but it should be $500 for 2nd and so on (graph at bottom is based on 50 boats) There will also be Sponsor prizes

Early registration will be $100 per boat or $120 day of
all money goes to CCYA

* Optional $10 pp big fish at morning registration (Big fish 100% payout to winner)
5 fish limit, large mouth and spotted bass 14" and above.

All youth anglers under 16 will be qualified for a special prize for their biggest fish.

Day of Registration starts at 5AM- If you register early online you can check in with your boat number.

Safe-lite blast off - Weigh in 3PM sharp.

Charleston Park Ramp.
http://lakelanierboatramps.com/lake-...eston-park.php

There will be food at weigh-in as well!

I'm so excited that we will have several volunteers from CCYA this year to help out too. lifterpuller, will be logging the weights on certified scales..once I locate some

Y'all its a great cause so please consider coming out to support it.

(Sponsors, this year's tournament is tax deductible too!)

Pre registration link 
http://ccyakids.org/?article=fishing-tournament-saturday-october-3-safelight-to-3pm 

You can also find these forms on my Bayou Betty facebook page and read all the rules/regulations. 

 I hope to see you all out on the pond!
BB

Place % Prize
1st 20% $1000
2nd 10% $500
3rd 7% $350
4th 5% $250
5th 3% $150


----------



## Houstonmcclurkan (Aug 22, 2015)

Where can I register?


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 23, 2015)

Houstonmcclurkan said:


> Where can I register?



I will send you the link on Monday


----------



## Ironrabbit (Aug 26, 2015)

Anything for the kids. You can count me and my partner in. 
James Davis & Mike Williams.


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## Ironrabbit (Aug 27, 2015)

Just let me know where to pay and I will pay early. Thanks


----------



## donald-f (Aug 27, 2015)

ttt


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 28, 2015)

The registration form is ready!  I'll be sending to those that have shown interest.  You can also find it on my Bayou Betty Facebook page.  Thanks so much for supporting this great cause for the kids!


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 1, 2015)

The link to pre register is finally here!!!  BB

http://ccyakids.org/?article=fishing-tournament-saturday-october-3-safelight-to-3pm

See y'all Oct 3rd at Lake Lanier!


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 14, 2015)

Got a few messages about the site page to pay your early entry fee.
Here is the page where you pay.
http://ccyakids.org/?page_id=184

PLEASE consider helping out a great cause!! $100 per boat- $1000 first place prize and so on..


----------



## Ironrabbit (Sep 22, 2015)

ttt


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Please consider helping a wonderful cause because we are going to have some fun on Lanier next weekend!!!
This video is the last BB Fall Classic on Blue Ridge.  Last year we had a Hot Summer night tournament on Sinclair.  Back to the BB Fall Classic as the annual tournament!  Hope to see you all on Lake Lanier next weekend!!!


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Sep 28, 2015)

We'll be there


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 1, 2015)

Rain or Shine! See you Saturday

Oh and b/c of the rain, $100 day of registration to everyone!
For those that have preregistered you should have your boat numbers already and you will be blasting off in that order.

You can continue to preregister for boat numbers now until tomorrow at 5PM.

Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament. Live wells will be inspected and everyone must wear their life jackets for blast off and when coming in for weigh in.

Please dress for wet weather and possible winds up 10mh (main lake could be more)

Weigh in 3PM


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 7, 2015)

#1 Frank Morris and Bryan Morris 18.41
#2 Phil Sanders & Frank Crawford 14.36
#3 Rory Cunningham & Lanier Jim 14.18
#4 Scott Worley & Russell Bohmes 13.92
#5 Larry Gassaway & Brandon Gassaway 13.29
#6 Crandell Turner & Von Ivester 12.71
#7 Ryan Hanks & Mark Batham 11.85
#8 Steve Foster & Tony Langley 11.58
#9 Aaron Baston & Alan Swink 11.25
#10 Bobby Griffin & Lance Pitts 11.04
#11 Kevin Sanders & Konnor Sanders 10.24
#12 Kelly Bagley & Jackie Bagley 10.08
#13 Byan Adcock & Donnie Mealer 9.70
#14 Butch Whiteaker & Scott Twiggs 9.38
#15 Ronnie Garrison and Jennifer Spell 8.96 (tied for 15th)
#15 Jim Farmer & Derek Farmer 8.96 (tied for 15th)
#16 Randy Heath & Damian Hall 8.88
#17 James Vines & Janet Lawson 3.99
#18 Ciff & Billy 2.81
#19 Jeff Weathers & Brittany Remole 2.71
#20 Josh & Wesley Franklin 1.32

BIG FISH 5.93 not sure if it was Butch Whiteaker or Scott Twiggs
Smallest Bass Brittany R 1.27
Young Angler Big Fish 1.32 Josh or Wesley Franklin

We raised $3700 For the Center for Children & Young Adults
GREAT JOB Y'ALL!!  I can only imagine if the weather would have been nice what we would have done.  This was the most they've raised doing a fishing tournament!!  Thanks again for the support!


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Oct 9, 2015)

Let's do it again, soon


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 19, 2015)

All total we raised $3700 for the CCYA!


----------

